# Yahoo Sold To Verizon !?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............I was just perusing The Terms of service for Yahoo\Verizon , but couldn't figure out IF , Verizon is going to try and charge for the Yahoo Email service , I'd been using for Free for years ! The TOS has so much crap it's hard to make any sense out of their verbage ! Of course , they're not responsible for anything , and the user is responsible for everything !
............So , I suppose I'll have to wait and see after the takeover and see what they do ! , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't expect any changes to Yahoo email service. I don't know why they would change it.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> I don't expect any changes to Yahoo email service. I don't know why they would change it.


.........I hope your right ! , fordy


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WHy would anyone be using yahoo anyway...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> WHy would anyone be using yahoo anyway...


Its not my primary email, but I do have and use a yahoo email account, had it since the mid 1990's


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary in ohio said:


> WHy would anyone be using yahoo anyway...


is there better /or/ safer email ???


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

fordy said:


> ............I was just perusing The Terms of service for Yahoo\Verizon , but couldn't figure out IF , Verizon is going to try and charge for the Yahoo Email service , I'd been using for Free for years ! The TOS has so much crap it's hard to make any sense out of their verbage ! Of course , they're not responsible for anything , and the user is responsible for everything !
> ............So , I suppose I'll have to wait and see after the takeover and see what they do ! , fordy


The irony is that Verizon is moving all its email clients from verizon.net to AOL accounts


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And they are doing that because. Over the next several weeks Verizon will be preparing to leave the email business.~! So I guess then Yahoo E Mail stuff will also go over to AOL if as it seems true that Verizon is getting out of their E Mail side of things. And BTW they do own AOL. LOL So there you have then Yahoo mail service will go to AOL as well.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

chaossmurf said:


> is there better /or/ safer email ???


gmail


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> gmail


I would agree except that gmail account recovery is entirely computerized. If you don't fit the *exact* profile and you forget the password, the account can't be accessed. One of the checks is for ISP. If you've moved to a different ISP your account is gone.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Darren said:


> I would agree except that gmail account recovery is entirely computerized. If you don't fit the *exact* profile and you forget the password, the account can't be accessed. One of the checks is for ISP. If you've moved to a different ISP your account is gone.


But gmail comes with free telephone service.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Darren said:


> I would agree except that gmail account recovery is entirely computerized. If you don't fit the *exact* profile and you forget the password, the account can't be accessed. One of the checks is for ISP. If you've moved to a different ISP your account is gone.


Incorrect, While gmail offers several security options needing to be on one ISP is not one of them. YOu will need to have someplace you can can send your password reset approval, that is typical to another email, but can also be to a phone. I have moved between several ISP and never had an issue with password recovery.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

What if you do not have another email or phone number associated with the account. In my case it seemed to default to the ISP that I originally used when I opened the google account.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I read the entire TOS and agree that they are not responsible for anything LOL. That and ads make them money so we will have many ads. Oh the joy.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Darren said:


> What if you do not have another email or phone number associated with the account. In my case it seemed to default to the ISP that I originally used when I opened the google account.


THen use a friends email to registers once your register one email on gmail register a second one. Use them to backup your account.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've already lost the account. How can I add an email to an account I do not have access to?


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

The sale to Verizon is not new news but some of the upcoming changes may be interesting... I have a Yahoo Mail Account but it is what I use as a "Scruff Mail" account.... when I register to a site (which I don't trust or want to trust) or for some "product registration" that requires an email, I aim it at yahoo... Any spam, junk mail (see product reg) etc goes there and is of no consequence.... Never use it for "Real E-Mail". It has served very well in that capacity and hope it keeps working that way.... BTW: Never linked it to my other "Real E-Mail" addresses, never download the messages to local machine (only access via website) and keep the address book empty (so it can't be grabbed and used).


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevada said:


> I don't expect any changes to Yahoo email service. I don't know why they would change it.


Money


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

fordy said:


> .........I hope your right ! , fordy


 I've found in the tech world that often things are "improved" until they are totally unusable.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Yahoo is also changing its name to Altaba but of course the email domain name must remain the same so your actual email address should not change. I understand using it for an old secondary account but we tend to toss resumes with yahoo email addresses in the bin automatically... In most cases it or an aol address is seen as a signal that the person isn't technically literate


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I bet a few years down the road all will be a AOL address for a e mail. If Yahoo is getting out of the e mail business why would THEY want to keep the domain then? I have switched ISP's 3 times in all these years and never have switched to one of these outsider ones. And sure as heck never would have wanted a aol one in the first place. It has been sold so many times over the years it is surprising they ARE still around. LOL I only use my ISP's e mail service and never will switch to some other. Even IF I have a Yahoo account with its own e mail addy I never have used it nor never will. Same thing with those at MS, people seemed to believe you HAD to have a Hotmail addy to sign up for MS Messenger years ago. Never did, but I still had MS Messenger and used it. LOL And the only reason I have a YAHOO account is the tons of YAHOO group boards. LOL


----------

